# 2nd attempt at salmon



## lovethemeats (Jun 24, 2016)

Liked the first batch of salmon I made 2 weeks ago so I figured I'd try it again. Was in the store buying some things and I came across the manager special. Normally I prefer to go to the fish market but as I looked and smelled them over I figured what the heck.  You get what you pay for most the time but I was feeling lucky. So I made my brine the day before so everything would be ready this morning. Did a basic brine and added in bay leaves  some herbs and some lemon juice  to it. Will be doing the fish Saturday in my MES 30. Doing the hot smoke again. Followed Bear's cooking method last time and that one came out great so let's do it again. 













20160623_141218.jpg



__ lovethemeats
__ Jun 24, 2016





Here's what I'm working with. 
Took out all of the bones. Will continue with post tomorrow.


----------



## lovethemeats (Jun 25, 2016)

I made the salmon today. Changed a couple things making it. First was cut the salt down and second I cut the brine time down to. It was ok but not the same as the first one I did. First off.  With the reduced salt I should have left it the full 24 hrs in the brine. Texture was good but it seemed to be missing something in a sense.  
The pinnacle was left to form  in the fridge over night for about 9 hrs but seemed to be lacking. It seemed to be not as tacky this time. Took it low and slow and total time in was about 6 hrs for the thicker pcs to be done. Another issue I have my fridge is old and its hard to  maintain a below zero temp. So I don't think it would do any good to put it in for 30 days to kill off everything.  I'm kind of stuck having to take it up to 150 so things are killed off if present. Now I could be wrong. And if I am please let me know.  But here's what I had. 2 fillets done this time. Filled 2 racks using my MES30.  













20160625_111720.jpg



__ lovethemeats
__ Jun 25, 2016





There was more but people started grabbing when I brought inside.












20160625_173108.jpg



__ lovethemeats
__ Jun 25, 2016





Dinner served 












20160625_173327.jpg



__ lovethemeats
__ Jun 25, 2016





One thing I also found was when doing 2 racks I should have used my nonstick grill liner on the top rack to keep what comes off the fish from ending up on the lower rack. 
Lesson learned. Overall to me it was maybe a 3. It could have been better. My girlfriend loved it still and said it's just me. Stating I'm too picky when I make something. To me I'm just trying to get better.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 26, 2016)

LTM, Nice job on the fish.


----------



## lovethemeats (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks. Going to do again next month. Going to stick more towards the way I did it the first time.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 30, 2016)

Looks great.   I really don't think you need to line the upper rack if the goods on that rack is the same as the bottom rack.  No harm if some of the juices drip down onto more of the same.


----------



## disco (Jul 7, 2016)

Super salmon, Sir!

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks awesome!

Nice job!!

Al


----------



## pitbulmom (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks good to ME!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














( I love playin with the emoji's!)


----------

